# 1st RV



## PeteSusanNick (Mar 25, 2004)

We decided to add a little more to our debt and purchased a 2004 Outback 21RS. We are real anxious to get out there but is all so overwhelming. The dealer went through the whole run down and I wish I had taken notes....Preparing the plumbing for the season, preparing it for outings, cleaning, dumping, fresh water, city water, watts, plug in or generator, use electric or propane, adjusting the trailer brakes from the dash control, etc. I will go through this site and try to get some answers but if anyone has a bit of advise it would be greatly appreciated.









Pete, Susan & Nicholas
Denver, Colorado
2004 21RS
1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9l V8


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our first camper was the 2004 26 RS we purchased 2 months ago, so I understand how you feel. How did I learn how to use / maintain / troubleshoot my camper? I read almost every post on every thread on this site. You can learn tons. There is so much here.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And you LIVE IN DENVER! Finally! Another COLORADO Outbacker! We live in Castle Rock. Where are you? Have any camping trips booked for this Spring / Summer / Fall yet? We have 4 ready to go. Maybe we can meet the families sometime.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS and the world of RVing!

You will find tons of answers here. Have a specific question, just toss it out there. We can steer you the right direction.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, everyone here is happy to help out, just ask. Don't be too intimidated, just get out there and enjoy, you will learn soon enough. You will also find that fellow campers you meet up with tend to be very helpful.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Taking the time to read through here will help a lot. Take notes, jot down questions and don't hesitate to ask questions or make comments, its all about sharing ideas and what has worked and well what hasn't worked too.

Welcome aboard!


----------

